# Eyes are getting old, need HELP!!!!



## mrbob (May 9, 2016)

hi to all.....as i age i'm having trouble focusing on the front sight because it is some what blurry, with my glasses on.....i know its there, can see it shape, but it is not clear....most of my life i was 20/20 without glasses, but now i wear them all the time.....mild correction for 20/20 up top and magnification bi focals for reading......i just purchased a new CZ75BD from CZ Custom and trying to line up the front red fiber optic sight is tough, because its not clearly in focus.....and tips, ideas?....and laser surgery in not an option....the rear sight is the CZ tactical sight which has no dots on it.....

I'm sure our "Senior" shooters are experiencing the same problem.....i have done a search on the forum and haven't found anything related......thanks for looking and i welcome your comments


Bob


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I may not be of much help, but here goes, I am 64 and red green color blind.
I cannot pick-up a red sight.
I just bought a Springfield Mod-2 with a fiber optic green sight and it really pops for me, i can pick it up right away.
I have used white out on my other guns and it seems to work pretty well. I am going to look for a fluorescent color to replace the white.
getting old is not fun....


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

I have the same problem. So far I have just put up with it, but am considering a pair of reading glasses to see if they help. Maybe a little magnification will help.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It is possible you are looking through the bi-focals rather than the 20/20 correction........


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are several "cures" for your problem, some of them simpler than others.

The first, simplest "cure" involves a discussion with your optician or optometrist. Find out if he or she is gun-averse, or can handle seeing you holding and aiming an unloaded pistol. If the gun is OK, show him/her the distance involved, eye to front sight. (You could also just use a pointing finger.)
A good optician can supply you with eyeglass lenses with the proper prescription in the _upper part_ of the lenses that you normally wear. Since we normally "duck our heads" when sighting a pistol, a correction in the upper part of the lens (maybe of only one lens) should work well.

The second possible "cure" is to have your optician glue a corrective "spot" to the lens used by your master eye. This "spot" is a small disc of corrective plastic (or glass) that is glued with optically-transparent (balsam) cement to the _exact place_ your eye looks through when you use your sights.
Fitting this "spot" will require the optician to look at the alignment of your eye and your pistol's sights from the muzzle end of your pistol, so be really, really careful about making sure that the gun is completely unloaded.

A third "cure" that normally would be quite expensive, but, if you're old enough, Medicare and supplementary insurance covers almost completely, is having the natural lenses in your eyes replaced by plastic lenses which focus at either close-up (and requiring glasses for distance) or at infinity (requiring glasses for close-up).
This is what I have had done, and I can attest to the fact that the fix really works. Normally, this fix has to involve cataract removal, so, if you don't have cataracts, you may have to work out some sort of government-acceptable excuse with your opthalmologist.

There probably are other "cures" available, so an earnest discussion with an optician, optometrist, or opthalmologist is the best place from which to start.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Reading glasses from Walmart that focus at the distance of your front sight will allow you shoot OK, even though your target will be blurry. This would be a cheap sensible solution, except that you aren't going to want to wear them when you are out and about, and you have to get any attacker to pause while you find your glasses and put them on.

Some folks are able to use progressive lense bifocals, but that does not work for me and others. Expensive, too, if they don't work. 

At 65, my best solution is trifocals, which I have learned to use pretty well. Of course, as your eyesight begins to weaken, the solution that works now may not work in a few months. Use whatever you have to, to keep the front sight in sharp focus. Good luck finding an eye doctor that will solve the problem for you.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

You can buy bifocal shooting glasses. I had cataract implants done about 18 months ago and my distance vision is 20 20 at better than 100 feet however, still need readers to work on the computer and to see the front sight on any handgun at the range. Just have to get used to it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I had the same problem recently, added to the fact I have diabetic eyes which aggravate it. I've pretty much fixed it with better progressive tri-focals and retraining my stance. I'd been using a modified Weaver or Isosceles stance, both with somewhat bent elbows. The isosceles not as bent. The front site was just too close for my eyes. By locking my right (strong) arm, I was able to move the front site just slightly further from my eyes. It just seemed to flicker into total sharpness like magic for me. I know it seems counter intuitive that moving it further away could help, but it certainly did for me. I probably would never had tried it except for so many years shooting single handed in Bullseye competition. 

Start with a one handed grip at full length and see if you can get it sharp. If you can, try various two handed grips until you find a way to get it just as sharp. It may work for you. The progressive lenses also really helped a lot.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

@ Mr Bob

When I had contacts The eye doc gave me a simple solution. One eye lense as reading lense and the other eye lense was for distance. I got use to this and liked it much better than bifocals. You could try this with your vision by simply popping out one lense.

There is also a thing I'll call reverse bifocals, where the reading lense is on top. This would be handy to watch my kids on the footbal field while standing in the bleachers. And for farsigth people this would allow them to see the sights better.


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

I have several pairs of reading glasses hanging around the house, all different focal lengths. I too have trouble focusing on the front sight. Today I went to the range with a pair that had the best front sight focus. I had no problem shooting the centre of the target - a 2 inch black circle. I actually shot better because I didn't have to fart around trying to focus on anything. Put the front sight in the middle of the back sight and have at it. My only thoughts are, are these glasses good enough for the safety aspect of shooting?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> I have several pairs of reading glasses hanging around the house, all different focal lengths. I too have trouble focusing on the front sight. Today I went to the range with a pair that had the best front sight focus. I had no problem shooting the centre of the target - a 2 inch black circle. I actually shot better because I didn't have to fart around trying to focus on anything. Put the front sight in the middle of the back sight and have at it. My only thoughts are, are these glasses good enough for the safety aspect of shooting?


Depends on how protected you want your eyes to be. Regular glasses offer NO protection from the side. I've been very nearsighted since birth. I wear these for eye protection which are designed specifically to be worn over Rx glasses: (if the link doesn't work, enter "Pyramex OTS - "Over The Spectacles.") After a shooting session, the mist of lube & other various particles on the lenses indicate how important eye protection is. Remember, you're also protecting your eyes from OTHER shooters near you.

Pyramex S3510STJ Black Frame/Clear Anti-Fog Lens


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm 71 and just got my first laser.

One hell of a difference

AFS


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

mrbob, try shooting with both eyes open, use the FRONT sight 6 o'clock hold. Also try Fiber Optic FRONT sight too. I have a Large red dot on my Glock 19 and that helped a bunch! I too had my eye Dr. adjust my glasses to fit my style of shooting. I did what SteveM1911A1 suggested too. I practice at 7 & 10 yards on ManTargets then move out to 25 to 50 yard bowling pins. It'll keep ya "sharp"! Good Luck & Good Shooting! :smt1099


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Argon18smith said:


> I actually shot better because I didn't have to fart around trying to focus on anything. Put the front sight in the middle of the back sight and have at it. My only thoughts are, are these glasses good enough for the safety aspect of shooting?


I am as blind as a bat (near sighted). I've worn glasses since first grade. I just use my normal glasses for protection.

Once I had an ejected casing make it under the bill of my baseball cap and hit the glass lens in the upper quadrant of the lens. Since the casing was hot it left a nice little melted imperfection there. That is out of at least a 1000 plus rounds (.1%).

If your talking about drug store reading glasses, I am not sure of the quality of those.

YMMV


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Polycabonate bifocals work really well at the range IMO.

A slight script of SPH -0.25 ADD +1.75 makes the loading table and the target crystal clear.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I am going to say, use a fiber optic front sight, and if that does not work, maybe a HOLO sight. The fiber optic is a lot cheaper though, it is about $26.







http://https://www.amazon.com/HIVIZ-CZLW01-Interchangeable-LITEWAVE-Handgun/dp/B00QM4KIHS/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1488310657&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=cz75+holographic+sight


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

BigHead said:


> I am going to say, use a fiber optic front sight


That thing looks nice do you use one ?


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

66 Year old eye. I like XS Big Dots.

I also might like to check out Meprolights Bullseye Sights (Front Sight Not Needed)


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

52 years young (or so I hope). Highly near sighted for most of my life (-7.5 diopter in both eyes). That being said, I wear contacts, but set up for monovision, meaning my dominant eye (right) is set for 20/20 at distance. My non-Dom eye is set for 20/30 ish (20/20 at about 3-4 ft.). My brain does the switch between eyes as I need it. Many can't use this setup.

Problem is while shooting, my dominant eye is trying to see close (and can't), my brain tries to switch eyes. Hence I close the left eye often.
What I am going to try is swapping contacts this weekend before I shoot, giving my dominant eye close vision instead so I can focus on the front sight.
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Auriemma (Feb 19, 2017)

Ok... I'm still struggling with 2 eyes, even with my contacts switched. Though it did help my focus, I still shot best with one eye. 

I still have some work to do.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm 81 and have worn tri-focals for many years. Last year when I qualified for my LTC the instructor said I had fired the 2nd highest score of any of his students. I continue to shoot 2-3 times a month and have not had any vision problems. If you haven't seen your eye doctor in awhile, I would start there. Hopefully he can help you with your vision. I can't imagine trying to shoot if you can't see the sights. Good luck!

Forgot to mention I've had cataract surgery on both eyes.


----------



## silverlining (Mar 10, 2017)

Not much to add here...it's been exhaustively covered. I'll be 74 next month, and I felt that my vision was declining, especially when driving in a night rain. Strongly agree with bluewave and others: a checkup with an eye specialist is a good start, particularly one who is not a gun control advocate. I'm cross-eyed dominant, and wear bifocals. It may only require a change in your prescription. But you're in good company. Many of us in the "aged" category can take up shooting, enjoy it for several years, and become quite skilled (congratulations bluewave!). Appears you have several good options. After some research, I suggest you try different sights on guns your friends own, or at your friendly gunshop. Go with what provides YOU with the best focus,- not what the Jonses consider fashionable. Sometimes, the process takes a lot of experimenting. Glad you raised the concern. Keep us posted, and all good wishes.


----------



## silverlining (Mar 10, 2017)

wirenut said:


> I may not be of much help, but here goes, I am 64 and red green color blind.
> I cannot pick-up a red sight.
> I just bought a Springfield Mod-2 with a fiber optic green sight and it really pops for me, i can pick it up right away.
> I have used white out on my other guns and it seems to work pretty well. I am going to look for a fluorescent color to replace the white.
> getting old is not fun....


Getting old is not for wusses.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

silverlining said:


> ...I'll be 74 next month, and I felt that my vision was declining, especially when driving in a night rain...


Cataracts?
Jean and I had similar symptoms. Lens-replacement surgery fixed it, and Medicare paid for it.

It may be worth looking into. (Pun intended.)


----------



## silverlining (Mar 10, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Cataracts?
> Jean and I had similar symptoms. Lens-replacement surgery fixed it, and Medicare paid for it.
> 
> It may be worth looking into. (Pun intended.)


No, but on cataracts watch (yep, pun intended).


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm 75, and use +2.0 reading glasses (from the drug store, etc). I found that +1.25 reading glasses worked best for my handgun sights. I then ordered a pair of +1.25 SAFETY glasses from Amazon for about $15.+shipping. At first I got these as bi-focals, but to use them felt unnatural due to my head being tilted back.
Another alternative is a little round self-sticking gizmo that has a tiny hole in the center. When you look through it, everything (sights and target) is in focus. Some experimenting will find the ideal placement for it on the lens of your non-magnifying shooting glasses. These can also be found on Amazon, but I forget what they are called. This would be my second choice...plus, they are less effective in lower light situations.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

JoeH said:


> ...Another alternative is a little round self-sticking gizmo that has a tiny hole in the center. When you look through it, everything (sights and target) is in focus. Some experimenting will find the ideal placement for it on the lens of your non-magnifying shooting glasses...I forget what they are called...


The first thing that comes to mind is the _Merit Sight Disk_.
Click on: https://www.meritcorporation.com/


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

bluewave said:


> I'm 81 and have worn tri-focals for many years. Last year when I qualified for my LTC the instructor said I had fired the 2nd highest score of any of his students. I continue to shoot 2-3 times a month and have not had any vision problems. If you haven't seen your eye doctor in awhile, I would start there. Hopefully he can help you with your vision. I can't imagine trying to shoot if you can't see the sights. Good luck!


I have tried everything mentioned above, and have been settled on standard two line tri-focals for a couple years now. Reading glasses and inserts are fine for range shooting, but the tri-focals are the only thing I can wear everywhere I go, and still be focused on the front sight, without tilting my head. I automatically find the right viewing 'pane' (instantly, and without noticing) for front sight focus, and have the least blurring on the rear sight and target. Since I use the same pane for the computer, it is quite natural. The only negative is that since I had some vertigo problems awhile back, I have to remove my glasses when going up and down long stairs (like a stadium). My shooting is still fair, and would be about as good as ever, if I would practice more.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is the _Merit Sight Disk_.
> Click on: https://www.meritcorporation.com/


No, same principal, but just thin plastic that sits on your lens. It can be peeled off and re-positioned.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 6, 2017)

JoeH said:


> Another alternative is a little round self-sticking gizmo that has a tiny hole in the center. When you look through it, everything (sights and target) is in focus. Some experimenting will find the ideal placement for it on the lens of your non-magnifying shooting glasses. These can also be found on Amazon, but I forget what they are called. This would be my second choice...plus, they are less effective in lower light situations.


These are called EyePal peep sight kit (handgun version) available on Amazon for $24.95 (set of 2).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You don't want to get into a fight, and then have to say, "King's X... We gotta stop while I put my corrective device onto my glasses."
So here's something else that works quite well, and is permanent (if you want it to be).

Wa-a-ay back in the very beginning of this thread, I wrote: "...[H]ave your optician glue a corrective "spot" to the lens used by your master eye. This "spot" is a small disc of corrective plastic (or glass) that is glued with optically-transparent (balsam) cement to the exact place your eye looks through when you use your sights. Fitting this "spot" will require the optician to look at the alignment of your eye and your pistol's sights from the muzzle end of your pistol, so be really, really careful about making sure that the gun is completely unloaded."


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Closing quickly on the big 7-0.

My progression has been:

Standard OEM sights 
Big Dot 24/7
Sig 320RX (Romeo1 optic)

Using an optic, accuracy improved immediately. I first tried a cheap one on my .22 and saw how well they worked. Then tried a Glock 17 with an RMR, and liked it a lot. Then bought the 320 - expensive "fix", but it works well for me. Now if I could just calm the hand tremors (essential tremor) I'd be off to the races!


----------



## mrbob (May 9, 2016)

thanks for all your comments.....i spoke to my optometrist, when i went for my checkup.....she was cool and had no problem with someone shooting a pistol...and we decided on progressive lenses, with one lens for the front sight.....i pick them up tomorrow and will let you know how they work.......

Bob


----------



## Jolr (May 21, 2017)

Get a gun with a red dot sight. Problem solved completely!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

JoeH said:


> These are called EyePal peep sight kit (handgun version) available on Amazon for $24.95 (set of 2).


I got one of those off Amazon recently & unfortunately I won't have time to get to the range for at least another week. Anyway, I did the check to find my dominant eye (right eye) & put on the EyePal. HUGE difference. Much improved depth of field. Rear sight, front sight & target were all sharp. Furthest open area across my house is about 20 yards. With glasses & no EyePal I can see either the sights or the target, not both clearly. I tried the EyePal Rifle & it was even sharper but a little dimmer. Smaller hole than the Handgun piece, probably fine for outdoors. I have a pair of protective glasses from the hardware store that I'm going to tape the EyePal to & use at the range. They don't need to be prescription since the EyePal takes care of that. I looked through it without glasses & it's just as sharp. Here's an idea for those on a tight budget: Piece of electrical tape with a pinhole in it. Same principle. Those into photography know what aperture size does for depth of field. FWIW, I'm very nearsighted & 60. Wearing glasses about 52 years. Oh, EyePals are not for combat obviously. Target shooting & plinking. edit: I should mention that I shoot with both eyes open but with the EyePal I have to close my weak eye for a sharper view.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Definitely a senior shooter here. I'm 81 and have no problem focusing on the front sight with my regular trifocals. I recently added Truglo green fiber optic sights and they are the brightest sights I found. I can't imagine shooting and not being able to focus on the sight and or the target, good luck on resolving your problem!


----------



## Argon18smith (Nov 4, 2016)

My new S&W with the 6 inch barrel puts the front sight in focus with no reading glasses required.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And just think of what a 12" barrel could do!


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

I have put hi-vis FO front sights on my two revolvers which had plain black ramp front sights. Green works the best for me. I found some wrap around safety glasses that have magnified lenses that also help. At the range I'm afraid to go with just readers that give no protection from either side. At the indoor range where I shoot I very often have hot casings coming over from the next lane bouncing off me and my head. Once got hit on the cheekbone right where the safety glasses met my face. It sliced my cheek very close to my right eye. If I had been wearing just regular glasses and not the wrap around safety glasses it may have hit my right, and only good eye.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm 81 and have worn tri-focals for about 35 yrs. I've also had cataract surgery on both eyes. I shoot pistols regularly and don't really have any trouble focusing on the sights using the glasses I wear all the time. In fact I shoot very well. I have several Glocks, one with stock sights, two with night sights, and one with TruGlo TFO sights. If you haven't had your eyes checked recently by a good Ophthalmologist that's where I would start.


----------

